# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  500 كلمة باللغة الانجليزية وما يقابلها باللغة العربية

## mohamed73

1 the ال
2 of من
3 to إلى
4 and و
5 a ( للمفرد )
6 in في
7 is فعل مساعد ( مع الضمائر he, she and it )m )
8 it هو ( لغير العاقل )
9 you أنت
10 that ذلك
11 he هو
12 was فعل مساعد ( الفعل is لكن في الماضي )
13 for لـ
14 on على
15 are فعل مساعد ( للضمائر you, we and they )
16 with مع
17 as كـ
18 I أنا
20 they هم
21 be كن ( فعل الكينونة )
22 at في / على 
23 one واحد
24 have له / يملك ( يستخدم مع الضمائر I, we, you and they )
25 this هذا
26 from من
27 or أو
28 had له ( الفعل الماضي من الفعلين has and have )
29 by بواسطة
30 hot ساخن
31 but لكنّ
32 some البعض
33 what ماذا
34 there هناك
35 we نحن
36 can يستطيع
37 out بالخارج
38 other آخر
39 were كان ( الفعل الماضي من فعل الكينونة are )
40 all الكلّ
41 your ملكك
42 when متى
43 up أعلى
44 use الاستخدام
45 word الكلمة
46 how كيف
47 said قال
48 an للمفرد ( تقال قبل الاسماء المفردة اللي تبدأ بحروف العلة ) 
49 each كلّ واحد
50 she هي
51 which أيّ
52 do اعمل
53 their لهم
54 time الوقت
55 if إذا
56 will سوف
57 way الطّريقة
58 about تقريبًا
59 many الكثير
60 then بعد ذلك
61 them هم
62 would سوف ( الفعل الماضي من الفعل will )
63 write اكتب
64 like حبّ
65 so لذا
66 these هؤلاء
67 her لها
68 long لمدّة طويلة
69 make اعمل
70 thing الشّيء
71 see انظر
72 him هو
73 two اثنان
74 has له / يملك ( يستخدم مع الضمائر المفردة he, she and it ) 
75 look النّظرة
76 more أكثر
77 day اليوم
78 could استطاع
79 go اذهب
80 come تعال
81 did عمل
82 my لي / ملكي
83 sound الصّوت
84 no لا
85 most بدرجة كبيرة
86 number عدد
87 who الّذي
88 over على
89 know اعرف
90 water الماء
91 than مِن
92 call مكالمة
93 first أوّلاً
94 people النّاس
95 may قد
96 down إلى الأسفل
97 side الجانب
98 been كان ( الفعل الماضي من الفعل be )
99 now الآن
100 find أوجد
101 any أيّ
102 new جديد
103 work العمل
104 part الجزء
105 take خذ
106 get صل
107 place المكان
108 made عمل ( الفعل الماضي من الفعل make )
109 live بشكل مباشر
110 where أين
111 after فيما بعد
112 back الظّهر
113 little القليل
114 only فقط
115 round السّلسلة / دورة
116 man الرّجل
117 year السّنة
118 came جاء ( الفعل الماضي من الفعل come )
119 show العرض
120 every كلّ
121 good جيّدًا
122 me أنا
123 give أعطى
124 our ملكنا
125 under لأسفل
126 name الاسم
127 very جدًّا
128 through خلال
129 just فقط
130 form الشّكل
131 much كثيرًا
132 great عظيم
133 think فكّر
134 say قل
135 help المساعدة
136 low خر
137 line الخطّ
138 before فيما مضى
139 turn الدّور
140 cause السّبب
141 same نفس
142 mean معنى / وضيع
143 differ اختلف
144 move التّحرّك
145 right يمين / الحقّ
146 boy الولد
147 old قديم
148 too أيضًا
149 does يعمل
150 tell أخبر
151 sentence الجملة
152 set المجموعة
153 three ثلاثة
154 want يريد
155 air الهواء
156 well حسنًا
157 also أيضًا
158 play لعب / المسرحيّة
159 small صغير
160 end النّهاية
161 put ضع
162 home البيت
163 read اقرأ
164 hand اليد
165 port الميناء
166 large كبير
167 spell تهجّ
168 add أضف
169 even حتّى
170 land الأرض
171 here هنا
172 must يجب
173 big كبير
174 high عالي
175 such هذا
176 follow اتّبع
177 act تصرف / فعل
178 why لماذا
179 ask اسأل
180 men الرّجال
181 change التّغيير
182 went ذهب ( الفعل الماضي من الفعل go ) 
183 light الضّوء
184 kind النّوع
185 off من 
186 need الحاجة
187 house البيت
188 picture الصّورة
189 try حاول
190 us نحن
191 again ثانية
192 animal الحيوان
193 point النّقطة
194 mother الأمّ
195 world العالم
196 near بالقرب
197 build ابن
198 self النّفس
199 earth الأرض
200 father الأب
201 head الرّأس
202 stand قف
203 own خاصّ
204 page الصّفحة
205 should يجب أن
206 country البلد
207 found أوجد
208 answer الإجابة
209 school المدرسة
210 grow نمو
211 study الدّراسة
212 still حتّى الآن / يبقى
213 learn تعلّم
214 plant النّبات
215 cover الغطاء
216 food الطّعام
217 sun شمس
218 four أربعة
219 thought الفكرة
220 let دع
221 keep دع
222 eye العين
223 never أبدًا
224 last استمرّ
225 door الباب
226 between ما بين 
227 city المدينة
228 tree الشّجرة
229 cross تقاطع / الصّليب
230 since منذ
231 hard بقوّة
232 start البداية
233 might قد
234 story القصّة
235 saw نظر ( الفعل الماضي من الفعل see ) 
236 far بعيدًا
237 sea البحر
238 draw رسم / التّعادل
239 left غادر
240 late متأخّرًا
241 run الجري
242 don't لا تفعل 
243 while أثناء
244 press ضغط
245 close انغلق
246 night اللّيل
247 real حقيقيّ
248 life الحياة
249 few القليل
250 stop التّوقّف
251 open انفتح
252 seem يبدو 
253 together معًا
254 next بعد ذلك
255 white أبيض
256 children الأطفال
257 begin ابدأ
258 got وصل
259 walk المشي
260 example المثال
261 ease الرّاحة
262 paper الورق
263 often كثيرًا
264 always دائمًا
265 music الموسيقى
266 those هؤلاء
267 both كلاهما
268 mark العلامة
269 book الكتاب
270 letter الخطاب
271 until حتّى
272 mile الميل
273 river النّهر
274 car السّيّارة
275 feet الأقدام
276 care الاهتمام
277 second الثّانية
278 group المجموعة
279 carry احمل
280 took أخذ
281 rain المطر
282 eat كل
283 room الحجرة
284 friend الصّديق
285 began بدأ
286 idea الفكرة
287 fish السّمك
288 mountain الجبل
289 north الشّمال
290 once مرّة
291 base القاعدة
292 hear اسمع
293 horse الحصان
294 cut القطع
295 sure بالتّأكيد
296 watch السّاعة
297 color اللّون
298 face الوجه
299 wood الخشب
300 main الرئيسي
301 enough بدرجة كافية
302 plain السّهل
303 girl البنت
304 usual معتاد
305 young صغير
306 ready جاهز
307 above فوق
308 ever في أيّ وقت
309 red الأحمر
310 list القائمة
311 though مع ذلك
312 feel يحس
313 talk المحادثة
314 bird الطّائر
315 soon قريبًا
316 body الجسم
317 dog كلب 
318 family العائلة
319 direct مباشرة
320 pose وقفة
321 leave يغادر
322 song الأغنية
323 measure يقيس 
324 state حالة / ولاية
325 product المنتج
326 black الأسود
327 short فجأة
328 numeral العدد
329 class الطّبقة
330 wind الرّيح
331 question السّؤال
332 happen يحدث
333 complete كامل
334 ship السّفينة
335 area المنطقة
336 half النّصف
337 rock الصّخر
338 order الأمر
339 fire النّار
340 south الجنوب
341 problem المشكلة
342 piece القطعة
343 told أخبر
344 knew عرف
345 pass التّصريح
346 farm المزرعة
347 top القمّة
348 whole الكلّ
349 king الملك
350 size الحجم
351 heard سمع
352 best الأفضل
353 hour السّاعة
354 better أفضل
355 true . الحقّ .
356 during أثناء
357 hundred مئة
358 am الفعل المساعد الذي يستخدم مع الضمير i 
359 remember تذكّر
360 step الخطوة
361 early مبكّرًا
362 hold امسك
363 west الغرب
364 ground الأرض
365 interest الاهتمام
366 reach يصل
367 fast يصوم
368 five خمسة
369 sing يغني
370 listen يستمع
371 six ستة 
372 table طاولة
373 travel يسافر
374 less اقل
375 morning الصباح
376 ten عشرة
377 simple بسيط
378 several عدّة
379 vowel الحرف المتحرّك
380 toward نحو
381 war الحرب
382 lay كذب
383 against ضدّ
384 pattern النّمط
385 slow بطيئ
386 center المركز
387 love الحبّ
388 person الشّخص
389 money المال
390 serve يخدم
391 appear اظهر
392 road الطّريق
393 map الخريطة
394 science العلم
395 rule القاعدة
396 govern يحكم
397 pull اسحب
398 cold البرد
399 notice يلاحظ
400 voice الصّوت
401 fall السّقوط
402 power السّلطة
403 town البلدة
404 fine لطيف / جيد
405 certain معيّن
406 fly الذّبابة / يطير
407 unit الوحدة
408 lead الصّدارة
409 cry بكاء
410 dark الظّلام
411 machine الماكينة
412 note الملاحظة
413 wait انتظر
414 plan الخطّة
415 figure شكل / يعتقد
416 star النّجم
417 box الصّندوق
418 noun الاسم
419 field الحقل
420 rest الباقي
421 correct صحيح
422 able قادر
423 pound الرّطل
424 done عمل ( الفعل الماضي من الفعل do )
425 beauty الجمال
426 drive يقود
427 stood وقف ( الفعل الماضب من الفعل stand )
428 contain يحتوي
429 front الواجهة / امام
430 teach يعلم
431 week الأسبوع
432 final الامتحان النّهائيّ
433 gave أعطى
434 green أخضر
435 oh آه
436 quick بسرعة
437 develop تطوّر
438 sleep النّوم
439 warm الدّفء
440 free مجّانًا
441 minute الدّقيقة
442 strong قويّ
443 special خاصّ
444 mind العقل
445 behind إلى الخلف
446 clear واضح
447 tail الذّيل
448 produce أنتج
449 fact الحقيقة
450 street الشّارع
451 inch البوصة
452 lot القرعة
453 nothing لا شيئ
454 course المنهج
455 stay يبقى
456 wheel العجلة
457 full كاملً
458 force القوّة
459 blue أزرق
460 object الشّيء
461 decide قرّر
462 surface السّطح
463 deep بعمق
464 moon القمر
465 island الجزيرة
466 foot القدم
467 yet حتّى الآن
468 busy مشغول
469 test الاختبار
470 record السّجلّ
471 boat القارب
472 common شائع
473 gold الذّهب
474 possible الممكن
475 plane الطّائرة
476 age العمر
477 dry جاف
478 wonder تساءل
479 laugh الضّحكة
480 thousand ألف
481 ago مضى
482 ran جرى
483 check الفحص
484 game اللّعبة
485 shape الشّكل
486 yes نعم
487 hot ساخن
488 miss الآنسة
489 brought أحضر
490 heat الحرارة
491 snow الثّلج
492 bed السّرير
493 bring يحضر
494 sit إجلس
495 perhaps ربما
496 fill الملء / يملئ
497 east الشرق
498 weight الوزن
499 language اللغة
500 among بين

----------


## ezzat2007

good جيّدًا............

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

